# A Owl on yellow birch top



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

Found in June this yellow birch freshly cut. I've realize that something like an eye was on the top. So I remove the bark an put some wax and trimm here and there....the rest is Mother nature....

Frank..


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool! Just keep reveiling the art within!


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Man its amazing what nature can produce awesome...


----------

